# Metadata info not showing



## wesley.stagg (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey everyone. I recently got a Nikon D850 and during setup I setup the copyright info on the camera to have my info. When I import from the camera into Lightroom cloudy, I don’t see the copyright (and Author) info in the information tab. If I pull the raw file into classic, the copyright info shows correctly. It also seems that cloudy will overwrite that info even though I can’t see it. Is this just the way cloudy works ? Or is it specific to the way this camera writes metadata


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 5, 2020)

You may want to view all your metadata in the NEF file to try and determine which fields are being displayed where. I use EXIFTOOLGUI.  

Photo METADATA is a mess IMHO . Here are the fields related to copyright I found at Guide to Photo Metadata Fields | Photometadata.org.  Actually, this site is missing the basic 'copyright'. When you drill into each, you can see which metadata schema each is stored under.

*Copyright Notice
Copyright Notice (of Artwork/Object)
Copyright Status
Copyright Owner (PLUS)
Copyright URL* 

You will also find a similar problem with metadata displayed by Windows about images.


----------



## wesley.stagg (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey Paul,
Thanks for the reply, you are right it does seem like a mess. It seems like letting Lightroom apply the copyright at export is the cleaner way to do it since it appears to not show that info from the camera and once you apply any metadata info in Lightroom it overwrites whats there.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 5, 2020)

In my case, I started with assigning basic metadata to my pictures before using LR. I use EXIFTOOL and a Windows BATch file (yes, I'm old) to perform assignment (attached as TXT). This is when I started to understand the mess that was metadata. 

I've been trying to find the tags Windows uses in it's display. I suspect it may be the more limited metadata that is on JPG. FYI, it looks like LR either follows a convention or changes what metadata is assigned based on the file type.

Also, be aware, LR does not export MAKER metadata from the manufacturer or at least not in a way that can be easily read if that's important.


----------

